# Subi-flock issue



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello,
Im new to sublimation printing, just got the basic ricoh setup. I am trying to make patches using subli-flock 5901 from heat transfer warehouse. I print out my design with registration marks, sublimate onto the flock then run it through my cutter (graphtec ce-6000) to cut it out.
Problem is, the registration is off slightly when i cut it out. Never have any problems doing print cut with other stuff, just with the subli-flock.
Im assuming my issue has to do with the fact that the design get printed in reverse, then transfered than goes through the cutter. The design gets reversed by the subli printer automatically, and when i run the cut program the file layout / orientation matches (file on screen and printed flock in cutter).. So anybody have any ideas? Its only off slightly, hardly noticable if i put a white border around design, but i would like to make exact cuts.

Thank you!!!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Beckmansbeach said:


> Hello,
> Im new to sublimation printing, just got the basic ricoh setup. I am trying to make patches using subli-flock 5901 from heat transfer warehouse. I print out my design with registration marks, sublimate onto the flock then run it through my cutter (graphtec ce-6000) to cut it out.
> Problem is, the registration is off slightly when i cut it out. Never have any problems doing print cut with other stuff, just with the subli-flock.
> Im assuming my issue has to do with the fact that the design get printed in reverse, then transfered than goes through the cutter. The design gets reversed by the subli printer automatically, and when i run the cut program the file layout / orientation matches (file on screen and printed flock in cutter).. So anybody have any ideas? Its only off slightly, hardly noticable if i put a white border around design, but i would like to make exact cuts.
> ...



Is it possible to cut them first, then use the tacky spray to position them on the print?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Actually, that would work, good idea!! Thing is, im trying to do a bunch of smallish patches, so that method would be rather time consuming aligning each one.

I tried a few things after i first posted this, and realized its not just the flock, its anything i try to contour cut, so its definitely a problem with the alignment/ offset of my cutter, nothing to do with the flock or transfer. Going to call graphtec to see if there is a calibration or something to realign it.
Thank you for the reply, for the mean time that will atleast get this job out!!


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Shrinking of the polyester subliflock will cause registration issues for cutting ... if you are printing the transfer then pressing onto the subliflock and then afterward cutting, the registration will be off because the subliflock will ever so slightly shrink after being heated ... best to cut first, then line up ... more time consuming, but get perfect registration that way.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Actually turned out that the offset was slightly off with the cutter, it had nothing to do with cutting the flock specifically. I had to adjust the offset in the ARMS settings. 
(Basically where the cutter recognizes as "0" after reading the registration marks)
Now its cutting perfect, just took some playing with to dial it in.


----------

